# Help identifying this compressor



## RandomCompressors2021 (Apr 28, 2021)

Can somebody help me identify this compressor, maybe tell me a full description of it


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

snap pix of the whole unit


----------



## RandomCompressors2021 (Apr 28, 2021)

iowagold said:


> snap pix of the whole unit


----------

